# Tips for finding a department chaplain



## highvisibility (Jul 21, 2020)

My agency is considering trying to find a department chaplain. Unfortunately I can't find any literature online or recommendations or articles about the process. It seems like it could be a touchy situation.

Through my professional experience I know chaplains can be such a useful tool for the agency and community, if you get the right chaplain or a good fit for your agency.

Does anyone have any experience or advise on how to go about the process of recruiting chaplain applicants, interviewing, and how to do so without any hurt feelings?

TIA


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

My department has about 20 chaplains of different Faiths. If you don't mind going outside Mass, I can ask our chaplain coordinator if he'd be willing to talk to you.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Is there a particular church in your city that a lot of your guys attend? Maybe try talking to the Priest and see if he could give you some advice.


----------



## highvisibility (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for the responses!

I had reached out to policeone to see if anyone on their team could share some light to the subject, and they put in touch with International Conference of Police Chaplains - Serving all law enforcement chaplains - Home or international conference of police chaplains. _who knew there was such a group!_ They've been very responsive and I hope will provide some good insight.


----------

